# Easy N-scale box car cam



## t44florida (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi... I wanted to make an on-board video around my small layout. I saw a "cam car" for sale on-line for $100. It looked to be just a spy pen cam mounted in a box car so I tried to duplicate it for much less ($17). The vid quality is only so-so. If anyone knows better camera specs for up-close and in-motion video recording please post a reply. I will leave my "How to" here:



Thanks
Aj


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

That is cool......looking forward to the how-to-do.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

That is a neat idea


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice shoehorn mod/fit on your part!



t44florida said:


> If anyone knows better camera specs for up-close and in-motion video recording please post a reply.


See these ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7812

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13821

Gunrunnerjohn offers some good tips, per the above.

TJ


----------

